# طريقة سهلة جدا لحساب حمل العمود وابعاد القاعدة



## Engmk2008 (20 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​احيانا كثيرة تحتاج الى طريقة سريعة لحساب قطاع العمود وابعاد القاعدة وتسليحها واليكم هذه الطريقة :
ا- حساب وزن المتر المسطح من البلاطة:
w = 2.5 * ts +cover + live load
ومنها غالبا يكون المتر المسطح وزن 0.85 طن وممكن ان يتغير تبعا لتغير سمك البلاطة ts .
cover = 150 kg/cm2 
liveload = 200 kg/cm2
2- حساب مسطح ما يحمله العمود وليكن العمود يحمل مسطح 8 متر مربع 
اذن يتم ضرب وزن المتر المسطح فى المساحة التى يحملها العمود
= 0.85 * 8 = 6.8 طن 
هذا هو الوزن من دور واحد فقط 
الحمل الكلى على القاعدة = حمل الدور * عدد الادوار * 1.1 ( زيادة 10% وزن العمود )
ولنفرض عدد الادوار هى 5 أدوار 
الحمل الكلى = 6.8 * 5 * 1.1 = 37.4 طن 
ثانيا : حساب ابعاد القاعدة المسلحة :
بمعلومية bearing capacity = 1.5
area = load / bearing capacity
area = 37.4/ 15 = 2.49 m2
length = 1.5 width = 1.6
for reinforced concret = 1.1 * 1.2 m2​وان شاء الله على موعد مع بقية لهذا الموضوع 
وعسى الله ان ينفعنى واياكم بهذا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## AHMAD237 (21 يونيو 2009)

اخى العزيز
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ارجو ملاحظة انك لم تأخذ وزن الحوائط فى الحساب كما ان هذه الطريقة تقريبية لانها تهمل استمرارية الكمرات و عدم انتظام توزيع الاعمدة و يمكن استعمالها كمراجعة سريعة و الافضل ان يتم حساب احمال الاعمدة بطريقة دقيقة كما انه بالنسبة للقواعد فان الحمل التصميمى لها يكون من عدة حالات تحميل بما فيها الناتجة عن تأثير القوى الافقية على المبنى ( رياح - زلازل )


----------



## م/أحمد أنور (21 يونيو 2009)

*اخى العزيز
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هذه الطريقة تقريبية و يمكن استعمالها كمراجعة سريعة on siteو الافضل ان يتم حساب احمال الاعمدة بطريقة دقيقة كما انه بالنسبة للقواعد فان الحمل التصميمى لها يكون من عدة حالات تحميل بما فيها الناتجة عن تأثير القوى الافقية على المبنى ( رياح - زلازل )*​


----------



## محمد محمود محمد طه (27 يونيو 2009)

تشكر يا ابش - كنت ابحث عن طريقه سريعه تعطى فكره اوليه - ولقد وجدت ضالتى عندك.


----------



## Engmk2008 (2 يوليو 2009)

هى طريقة تقريبية وسريعة


----------



## ibrahim2009 (2 يوليو 2009)

الشكر والتقديرعلى هذه المعلومات


----------



## mansr (2 يوليو 2009)

مـــــــــــاذا عن أبعـــــــــــــــــــــاد العمود.....؟؟؟؟؟

يجب ان يكون الحمل على العمود اقل من الحمل الاقصي للعمود
الحمل الاقصى للعمود= مساحة مقطع العمود x قوة خرسانة العمود


----------



## كوردستان (2 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراً جزاكم الله خيراً *​


----------



## engms.2006 (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي المهندس العزيز 

هذه الطريقه جيده ان شاء الله ولكن في حاله التصميم المبدئي وذلك في حاله السقف اللاكمري flat slab اما في حاله السقف الكمري وليكن في عمود عليه حمل محوري وكذلك عزم ومثال علي هذا عمود يحمل كابولي كبيري فإنه يتم التصميم علي ان هذا العمود علي M& p ولكن الطريقه التي ذكرتها سيادتك تفترض حمل واحد علي العمود وهو الحمل المحوري P فقط 

والله المستعان 


والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


وارجوا مراجعتي في رأيي الهندسي ولنتناقش لنصل الي افضل النتائج


----------



## عمر أنس (3 يوليو 2009)

هذة طريقة تقريبية ولكن لا يؤخذ بها ويجب أن يكون هناك تصميم فعلى وسريع ب ال sape


----------



## AYMEN_J (3 يوليو 2009)

هناك طرق كثيرة لحساب الاحمال والعزوم في الابنية
ومن هذه الطرق هي ddm 
طريقة تعتمد على دراسة شريحة وتعميمها على المبنى


----------



## سحووره الأموره (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا باش مهندس ahmad237 على هذه المعلومات وهى مفيده فى الموقع للمهندس فى حالة شكه ان القطاعات غير امنه


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (3 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعه ما تنسوش ان الراجل بيقول انها تقريبيه مجرد تاكيد فقط 
بس هو نسي يقول انها جيده للاعمده الداخليه في الاسقف الكمريه فقط 
اما في حاله الاعمده الطرفيه والتي تحمل كوابيل فالوضع مختلف ووتتم زياده عشرين % تقريبا نتيجه للعزم


----------



## النجاري (3 يوليو 2009)

طريقة تقريبية بس لاشك انها مفيدة للاعمال غير الضخمة
تشكر يا استاذ
جزيت خيرا وبانتظار المزيد لو سمحت وفي اقرب وقت ممكن
مشششششكككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد الديب (3 يوليو 2009)

هذه الطريقة تسمي طريقة area method وهي بالفعل طريقة متبعه في التاكيد السريع علي قطاعات الاعمده او القواعد في حالة الشك في التصميم او في حالة فرض قطاعات سريعه ولاتنسوا ان تشكروا الرجل لان كثير من المهندسين لا يعلمو شيء عن التصميم او طرق حساب الاحمال 
وجزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (3 يوليو 2009)

جهد مشكور و نامل المزيد ولكن اين نتيجه المعادلات التقريبيه مساحه العمود و القاعده و التسليح


----------



## mansr (4 يوليو 2009)

ماذا عن عمق القاعده...؟؟؟


----------



## hassanaki (6 يوليو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ahmed_hh_zayed (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو حسنين (6 يوليو 2009)

Engmk2008 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​احيانا كثيرة تحتاج الى طريقة سريعة لحساب قطاع العمود وابعاد القاعدة وتسليحها واليكم هذه الطريقة :
> ا- حساب وزن المتر المسطح من البلاطة:
> w = 2.5 * ts +cover + live load
> ومنها غالبا يكون المتر المسطح وزن 0.85 طن وممكن ان يتغير تبعا لتغير سمك البلاطة ts .
> ...


في البداية احب ان اشكرك 
وثانيا ماذا تقصد بال فقرة الاخيرة 
for reinforced concrete = 1.1* 1.2 m2
لماذا قللت المساحة المطلوبة


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل ولكن هناك ملحوظة
كلامك تمام اذا كان السقف فلات ولكن كده انت نسيت احمال الحوائط
اما اذا كان سقف كمرى فانت لم تاخذ الكمرات فى الاعتبار
ولكن كلامك تمام فى ان الحسابات التقريبية مطلوب معرفتها والتاكيد بها فى بعض الاحيان
والافضل للجميع ايجاد الطرق التقريبية بناء على دراستهم وحلهم لكى يكون عندهم الاحساس بالارقام
والله المستعان


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووورين اخواني علي هذه الطرق
وبارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما


----------



## خالد شديد (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز 
الموضوع جدا مهم


----------



## abd elnaser (9 يوليو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## odwan (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك شرح متميز ورائع
ألف شكر أخي الكريم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## rwmam (30 أغسطس 2009)

فغلا الطريقه بسيطه وتقريبيه فقط لا يعتمد عليها كليا ولكنها تعطي فكره اوليه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد عراق (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا واعتقد ان الاخ قد اشار الى انها طريقة تقريبيه كثير ما نحتاج لهكذا حسابات سريعه وقريبه من الواقع وملخص هذه الطريقة هو معرفة الحمل المسلط على العمود شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## القمر الهندسي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (18 يناير 2010)

هي طريقه تقريبيه بس سريعه ومشكوررررررررررر علي مجهودك


----------



## محمودشمس (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود بس الطريقة دي تقريبية


----------



## A.Bozan (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً *​


----------



## a7med 3ed (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا اخى الكريم الطريقه تقريبيه وسريعه وتعطى نتيجه مبدئيه وتكون اقرب للصحيح مع اخذ جميع الاحمال فى البلاطات اللاكمرية اما فى البلاطات الكمرية فالامر يختلف كثيرااا


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا (هذة طريقة سريعة لمعرفة حدود الابعاد)ولكن لا نعتمد عليها فى التصميم


----------



## nazarassem (22 يناير 2010)

هذه الطريقة صحيحة فقط فى حالة البلاطات المسطحة اللاكمرية فقط 
اما فى باقى الانظمة الانشائية مثل two way solid slab او البلاطات المفرغة hollow block slab فهى غير دقيقة لان هناك كمرات رئيسية و كمرات ثانوية و بالتالى توزيع الاحمال على الاعمدة يخلتف و بالتالى القواعد كما ان الاعمدة الوسكية لبحرين مثلا نجد العمود الوسطى 1.1 حمل الكمرة * بحر الكمرة و العمود الطرفى 0.60 * حمل الكمرة * بحر الكمرة 
لذا يفضل عدم استخدام هذة الطريقة الا فى حدود ضيقة جدا


----------



## محمودشمس (22 يناير 2010)

طريقة جيدة وسهلة ولكن تقربية


----------



## abuammar17 (22 يناير 2010)

*استفسار وشكر*

 لماذا قللت ابعادالقاعدة واذا كنت تقصد ابعاد الخرسانة العادية فعليك ان تزيد لا ان تقلل. 
:75:ومشكور على المعلومة​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (22 يناير 2010)

يا اخوان انتبهوا الى الوحدات وهذه الطريقة تقريبية جدا اذا كان عندك بناية كونكريتية واعمدتها short columnوعلى فرض ان الاحمال كلها axialload


----------



## e_y.a.s (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه الطريقه تقريبيه لانك أهملت وزن الحوائط والكمر


----------



## هندسة شبرااا (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## life for rent (23 يناير 2010)

اه هى طبعا طريقة سهلة ...........لكن ماذا عن عمق الاساس(d)؟؟؟ .......طبعا لازم تحسب عزوم بقى علشان تجيبه......جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو فواد (24 يناير 2010)

وين معاملات الامان يا خوي...بعدين الاعمدة كمان يجب حساب عدد الادوار لحساب حملها


----------



## هلوتس (24 يناير 2010)

*الشكر والتقديرعلى هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## ISL (24 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة الخير-- هذه تقريفة تقريبية وليست دقيقة وانا مع المهندس الزميل الذي طرح

وعادة هذه لعمل تشك في الموقع

ما ندخل في موضوع العزم والحمل الامحوري واحمال الزلازل-- هذا مش موضوعنا في المعادلة


----------



## eng_maged (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اولا جزاك الله خيرا 
ارجو ان تتفضل بأن تضع لنا مرجع او اى كتاب عن التصميم


----------



## ahedhed (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_youness2000 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل هذة الطريقة خطأبنسبة 100% وحل مثال يدوى بة عمود يحمل كابولى تجد الاحمال اليدوى تعطى حمل عالى على العمود


----------



## خضر سالم (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور ........... مجهود رائع


----------



## huda yousseff (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير الوفير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا


----------



## الفارس2010 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

زلازل ايه فى منشا 5 ادوار بلاش نفتى على بعض الراجل بيتكلم صح بس هو نسى ياخذ وزن الحوائط معاه


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (21 ديسمبر 2011)

والله مجهود رائع تشكر علية


----------



## حيدر ناصر (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور ولكن تبقى الطريقه تقريبيه


----------



## ali4aqsa (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## oc1045 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

AHMAD237 قال:


> اخى العزيز
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> ارجو ملاحظة انك لم تأخذ وزن الحوائط فى الحساب كما ان هذه الطريقة تقريبية لانها تهمل استمرارية الكمرات و عدم انتظام توزيع الاعمدة و يمكن استعمالها كمراجعة سريعة و الافضل ان يتم حساب احمال الاعمدة بطريقة دقيقة كما انه بالنسبة للقواعد فان الحمل التصميمى لها يكون من عدة حالات تحميل بما فيها الناتجة عن تأثير القوى الافقية على المبنى ( رياح - زلازل )


وأضيف الى ماسبق أن وزن الردم فوق القاعدة يجب أخذه في الأعتبار اذا كان جهد التربة المعطى لك gross أو اذا كان جهد التربة المعطى لك net وسوف يتم رفع منسوب الدور الأرضي أكبر من متوسط منسوب سطح الأرض الطبيعية .


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 ديسمبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر على المعلومه المقدمه فياريت أخواني أن لانوجه النقد لأخونا الكريم هو حطها على انها مجرد طريقه أوليه فبذلك هي تحمتل الصواب والخطأ


----------



## ahmed abodo (2 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود واحترام راي الاخرين وادعوة الله ان يجعلكم دائما اهل المعرفة والخير


----------



## semsemtoka (31 يناير 2012)

*جزان الله خيرا*​


----------



## مصعب صالح (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي ، كنت استخدم هذه المعادله في العمل التنفيذي ،، مفيده جدا في الحلول السريعه و المستعجله


----------



## shabaz78 (31 يناير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## م/محمد هندى (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## engmze (24 يناير 2013)

الطريقة دى اللى خللت العمارة فى الاسكندرية 12 دور ينهار بسبب طرق تقريبية زى دى بتخللى المهندس المتعلم يروح فى داهية 
اولا انت مهندس متعلم درست فى الكلية كافة طرق التصميم 
فهل من العقل تتخلى عنها وتدرس طريقة مقاول بلدى مش يفرق بين الساب والسيف


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 يناير 2013)

Engmk2008 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​احيانا كثيرة تحتاج الى طريقة سريعة لحساب قطاع العمود وابعاد القاعدة وتسليحها واليكم هذه الطريقة :
> ا- حساب وزن المتر المسطح من البلاطة:
> w = 2.5 * ts +cover + live load
> ومنها غالبا يكون المتر المسطح وزن 0.85 طن وممكن ان يتغير تبعا لتغير سمك البلاطة ts .
> ...


مشكور اخي ولكن بدل ما تتعب حالك خذ هذا البرنامج للقواعد والاعمد ضمن حسابات وهي اسرع من ان تقربها فقط توضع الحمولة ultimet ويخرج معكالمقطع والتسليح ومن ثم تذهب للصفحه الثانيه وتوضع الحموله وابعاد الهمود ليخرج معك ابعاد القاعده وايضاً punching shear ويا دار ما دخلك شر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا نبعة المدينة


----------



## hema2045 (29 يناير 2015)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## freecomb (29 يناير 2015)

هذه طريقة تقريبية لحساب حمل العمود والقاعدة وتستخدم فقط عند عمل check سريع لمبنى


----------



## freecomb (29 يناير 2015)

هذه طريقة تقريبية لحساب حمل العمود والقاعدة وتستخدم فقط عند عمل check سريع لمبنى


----------



## najdat52 (29 يناير 2015)

هذه الطريقة لا تاخذ بعين الاعتبار قيم التصعيد load factor
و احمال ازلازل


----------

